# Problemas con tda2050



## hatdephurba (Ago 6, 2006)

Hola, ante todo saludos a todos    , ahora les comento mi fracaso para arrancar.

He logrado hacer la fuente partida a partir de este esquema







Ta todo igual escepto que el voltaje de parte de 18 para rectificarse en 24,2 mas o menos, segun el circuito dice que tiene de maximo 25+- igual nunca llega e esa cifra.



Para hacer el circuito tome en cuenta este esquema que esta en el datasheet original del circuito tda de st.





Segun lo que lei, conecte a VS+ la salida + de la fuente, a Vs- la salida - de la fuente, y a tierra, la salida del medio de 0v en teoria para hacer masa. Hasta ahi todo bien ningun componente revento pero luego de un rato me exploto el TDA2050 dejando un olor bastante feo , pero el resto de los componentes quedo bien.



Alguien me puede dar una mano? estoy realmente en el fondo del oceano con esto.


----------



## Guest (Ago 8, 2006)

Le metiste su disipador de calor???


----------



## hatdephurba (Ago 9, 2006)

Si, le puse disipador de calor. Aun asi sin meterle señal de audio, calienta igual hasta quemarse?????? , toy re perdido todavia, me compre otro par de 2050 pero tengo miedo de volverlos a quemar


----------



## jegomez (Ago 9, 2006)

de cuanto es la vocina de 4 o de 8 ohmnios puede ser que si las pusiste de muy baja  resistencia  lo pones en corto y se quema


----------



## Guest (Ago 9, 2006)

Bueno si has revisado tu circuito y dices ke todo esta bien, revisa la corriente de reposo ke no se dispare por encima de los 90mA si eso sucede es ke algo tiens mal en los componentes revisa ek no tengas invertido el capacitor C2 en tu plano porke el circuito es bastante sencillo y es ke yo he armado ese diseño y no ah fallado otra de las cosas es ke nunca le he metido los +-25V, te sugeriria ke pruebes con uan tension de unso +-18V a +-20V, pero si te sigo sugiriendo ke revises al corriente de reposo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 10, 2006)

Estas  en el limite que soporta el integrado que es 25V, eso se traduce en que "salta una chispa" y se cortocircuita, en teoria tienes 17*1.4=23 V, una solucion podria ser añadirle 7818 y 7918 version metalica o con un transistor volante.Este añadido ademas reduce el ruido del rizado de la fuente.


Ellos las pruebas las hacen a 20 y 17V si miras los datasheets


----------



## Jorf (Ago 10, 2006)

No te alcanzó con preguntar el GNCusers, jajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jorgetecele (Ago 23, 2006)

Hola 

    Te comento que yo e realizado el mismo circuito junto con su plaqueta que te dan y este funciona bien, lo alimente con +- 22v que casi el voltaje maximo, pienso que debes tener un problema en el diseño de la plaqueta algo le falta revisala o hacela de nuevo porque la que ponen ellos funciona bien sin problema


----------



## t_a_x_2 (May 6, 2007)

viejo acabo de armar un amplificador de estos tda2050 antes tenia uno stereo de tda2040 pero aprovechando que se me habian dañado aproveche compre un par de estos (estan regalados a menos de un dolar aqui en colombia) y reemplaze en el mismo circuito, te coento que este amplificadorificador es muy potente, no se que conectaste mal revissa si tienes algun corto, o que el filtraje de la conexion de la fuente al amplificador este bien. no es normalque estallen de esa manera. o depronto el disipador es muy pequeño


----------



## zopilote (Jul 8, 2007)

revisa si tienes invertido tus voltages.


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S. (Jul 9, 2007)

bueno mira para que tu amplificador no te caliente mucho te recomedaria que tu fuente la reduscas a unos 15+15CA y tu salida en continua sea  de mas o menos 19+19VCC es mejor tebner menos tension en la fuente pero mas corriente entendes? alimentalo con +-19VCC y 3A y veras que te funsionara de lujo yo ya lo arme y me resulto bien--  aparte rebisa bien tu circuito no deveria estallar al momento sino unos segundos mas tarde revisalo bien saludos.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 18, 2007)

> Segun lo que lei, conecte a VS+ la salida + de la fuente, *a Vs- la salida - de la fuente, y a tierra, la salida del medio de 0v en teoria para hacer masa*. Hasta ...



Por esto entiendo que conectaste voltaje negativo (Vs-) a tierra(0v)?

Si es eso tambien habras coectado los capacitores indiscriminadamente a Vs- y Tierra
lo cual seguramente quemaria el integrado, y si mantienes conectado, tus diodos rectificadores e incluso tu transformador.

Hiciste el circuito impreso propuesto en la hoja de aplicación?


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 10, 2007)

a mi me paso algo parecido mi TDA2030A lo conecte con su plakita y a 12v el limite parece ke era 6 o 8v en prueba y se calento sin control lo desenchufo y kabuuuuuuuuuuum y es verdad el olor es vastante feo como a carbon + acido ferrico + dyluyente + silicio puuuufffffff ke ediondo

explota....


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 11, 2007)

mero hoy acabo de armar uno de esos TDA2050 que si mo me equivoco lanza 30W pero da la casualidad de que yo lo alimento co 34VCD y como 8amper de transformador, ya que es el unico que tenia en desuso y deberas que anda pero como bestia, tira chido y se calienta lo normal, y es en serio lo puse en 4ohm y no le pasa nada y lo peor de todo esque lo arme en protoboard con riesgo a cortos y demas incidentes y aun NADA je

se me hace que esos TDA que comprastes son falso(sic)

solo puedo decir que revises si esta algo al revez(el IC), pero se me hace raro que falle tan catrastoficamente

Saludos
Tacatomon.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 19, 2008)

Yo tambien tengo un problema con este TDA, lo lleva mi amplificador de guitarra (Decoud RS20), un día conectandolo con mi marshall, (bass state30) supongo conecte algo mal y se quemó (hace un ruido fuerte, como si tuviera corriente continua en la salida) y eso que siempre arreglé amplificador! este ya me desconcertó, probé con otros 4 TDA's (de dos negocios distintos) y hacen lo mismo, además consumen un montón en el polo positivo.
Solo sé que:
-No puede haber problemas de PCB, porque es de fábrica y siempre anduvo, además lo revise 5x10e99*(9*10e99) veces.
-Se pueden descartar muchos errores (parlantes, alimentación) porque estan de fábrica y venian andando bien (ademas que probé casi todo)
Si alguien me puede ayudar me vendría bien, volvería a la vida mi amplificador después de 2 meses!

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 25, 2008)

Ya lo arreglé, el problema eran 3 resistencias en paralelo de 1ohm que este amplificador tiene en serie con el parlante, las saque y le puse un puente! y ahora anda...


----------



## juanma (Mar 20, 2008)

Tengo un problema de ruidos, no se si es por el TDA2050 o por la fuente de audio, pero el tema es que alimento el TDA sin ninguna entrada y esta mas que bien (35+35Vcc....) pero cuando inyecto audio amplifica de 10 pero con ruido de fondo, un zumbido muy molesto, no se de que frecuencia pero en el tester marca 0.7Vac. por mas que apague el discman sigue el ruido, cuando desconecto todo, no hace ninguno...

La fuente de audio la uso en otros amplificadores sin ningun problema.

Saludos


----------



## ecu (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola. encuentro muy bueno este foro, la verdad es que soy nuevo y quisira saber si me pueden ayudar en un problemilla que tengo. me explico. hice eñ circuito con el tda 2050 el del data sheet y con el cto. impreso que dice. pero no hace nada no se calienta nada. lo alimente con una fuente simetrica de 18v de 2 a ke error estoy haciendo pense que habia quemado el tda he puesto 3 y siempre lo mismo 
saludos ecu


----------



## leop4 (Mar 27, 2008)

si no quieren tener problemas con eso alimentenlo con fuente simple...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

Según dices que lo armaste no tendría porque haber explotado ni nada. Las tensiones ne todos los TDA son positvo en la pata 5 y negativo en la 3. la corriente de consumo a lo sumo puede hacer saltar la fuente, la impedancia de salida puede quemar el integrado por dentro si ésta es muy baja, debido a que seria como si la resistencia fuese nula y la potencia volviera casi completa al amplificador el cual deberia quemarse, pero por dentro.

Solo puede ser una cosa aqui. que el integrado estuviese mal aislado del disipador de calor el cual seguramente fue demasiado pequeño para la potencia del integrado, y que las soldaduras en las pistas de cobre pudiesen tocarse en algun momento si estuvieran mal soldadas.

no puedo ayudarte mas que en esto amigo.

saludos...y como diria un amigo del foro...

QUE LA CORRIENTE T LO PREMIE Y SINO QUE T LO QUEME.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

JUANMA:

Tu problema es que estas sobrealimentando el circuito, no funciona con tensiones tan elevadas! si sigues usandolo amplificará hasta que todo explote! el zumbido es producto de la saturacion del pobre integradO

SIEMPRE RECUERDEN QUE CUANDO SE RECTIFICA LA TENSION AUMENTA EN UN MULTIPLO DE LA TENSION DE ENTRADA POR LA RAIZ CUADRADA DE 2. ESTO NOS DÁ UNA ALIMENTACION MUCHO MAYOR EN ALGUNOS CASOS, POR ESO EL TRAFO DEBE SER MENOR QUE EL QUE SE NECESITA EN CUANTO A VOLTAGE. SIEMPRE FILTREN BIEN CON CAPACITORES ELECTROLITICOS LO MAS GRANDES POSIBLES Y DESACOPLEN CON CAPACITORES CERAMICOS DE 100nF O MAS.


----------



## juanma (Abr 14, 2008)

Draco, no se me habia ocurrido eso!
Ya estoy mirando el datasheet y bajando la alimentacion a 20+20Vcc con el circuito que esta en "Amplificador (pseudo)HiFi".

Gracias por la idea!
Saludos


----------



## Andruc (Abr 17, 2008)

hooola primera ves que escribo aca. espero que me saquen de la duda. gente, el amplificador el cual incluye el tda 2050 ¿se puede utilizar una guitarrita electrica? un amigo me dijo que no y de ahi la duda y por lo que lei saven osea confio en su respuesta gracias saludos!


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

hola chicos, miren aqui les dejo la fuente con la que yo tengo montado mi amplificador, entrega +/- 15v i va dibina de la muerte ya que a maxima potencia con 2 tda2040 con 2 tda1524a i con un circuito de operacionales, la fuente casi ni se inmuta se calienta un poquito.

esta formada por 7815 y 7915 en encapsulado TO-3, i con unos y transistores  en serie bd 535 y 536,  la monte sacandola de los datasheet de los reguladores, i calcule mas o menos que me entregaba unos 3 o 4 A.

aqui os la subo aver si alguien la monta o si alguien me dice sus criticas.

ami me va de lujo, i la tension que entrega es ideal para TDA's, y circuitos con operacionales, o con casi cualquier circuito de audio.

saludos


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

ha que me olvidaba la esistencia de 100 ohmios, es la que regula la intensidad de salida

saludos


----------



## miguelalbe (Sep 2, 2008)

hola amigos soy nuevo en la pag. tengo ganas de aprender... estuve leyendo sus comentarios y les cuento que yo me hice el mismo circuito con tda 2050.. pero cuando lo probe tuve un inconveniente, que cuando levanto un poco el volumen se escucha entrecortado y si lo pongo muy fuerte peor.. si alguien sabe por que puede ser me lo puede decir asi arreglo mi inconveniente... gracias...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2008)

Bueno, vamos de a poco.
1) los amplificador de audio se pueden usar con cualquier dispositivo de audio, ya sean guitarras o placas de sonido de pc, el tema esta en la ganancia de entrada que el amplificador requiere. para solucionar ese tema se arma un preamplificador operacional inversor de ganancia 10, con algun TL071, 072, 084, 082, 081, 074, el q sea.

2) el tema de los amplificador tda, es critico la alimentación, y la ganania de entrada. tu problem puede fijarse en q hayas contruido un pre demasiado grande en ganancia, y la señal q le mandes no necesite la preamplificación, de ahi viene la altisima distorcion, y q la onda sale fuera del rango de amplificación.

otro problema es como diseñaste el pcb, en mi caso siempre los hago yo, con pistas de cobre bastate anchas, y con los componentes ordenados.

t paso unos pcb para esos integrados, los cuales me han funcionado perfectamente hasta ala fecha, tambien algod e preamplificador inversor de ganancia 10.

RECUERDEN siempre bajarse los datasheet de todos los integrados q usen, leanlos, y aunq no sepan demasiado del tema, revisen bien la alimentación, la polarización de los componentes, los valores de los componentes, etc.

saludos amigos.


----------



## miguelalbe (Sep 3, 2008)

gracias estimado! ya me vaje los datasheet y los circuitos que me dejaste en cuanto lo termine te cuento si anda gracias loco...


----------



## Oliver Musique (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Muchachos..........

Nada, pues primero que todo gracias por sus comentarios, me han ayudado mucho con sus ideas.......

Segundo, pues segun mi experiencia he notado que principalmente existen tres problemas con los tda2040 ó tda2050. Uno es el ruido de la fuente por no estar bien filtrada (buena capacitancia y depronto unos reguladores que soporten un alto amperaje). El segundo es la mala conexión en tierra, es decir, si se mira la secuencia de tierra desde el desfazador del transformador (central tap), hasta todos y cada uno de los puntos que tengan que estar ahi. Y por ultimo sugiero que si estas pensando en potencia, compres elementos que esten diseñados para soportarla (resistencias de 1 Wtt, condensadores que soporten 25v, en fin)
Teniendo en cuenta estos parametros, pues vas a obtener un gran resultado con tu proyecto, solo que pues se debe mirar todo con demaciada cautela y mucho orden.

Lo tercero que me trae a escribir aqui, es una gran duda con la cual quisiera que me ayudaran...
¿Que pasaria si se conectara un transformador de 1 a 1 antes del speaker, con el fin de filtrar hasta el mas pequeño rastro de DC y asi obtener una señal mas pura y sin ruido?
Agradesco enormemente que me cuenten los pro y contras de esta idea o pues que me arrogen su opinion.....

Gracias muchachos, que esten muy bien........


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 28, 2008)

Oliver Musique dijo:
			
		

> Lo tercero que me trae a escribir aqui, es una gran duda con la cual quisiera que me ayudaran...
> ¿Que pasaria si se conectara un transformador de 1 a 1 antes del speaker, con el fin de filtrar hasta el mas pequeño rastro de DC y asi obtener una señal mas pura y sin ruido?
> Agradesco enormemente que me cuenten los pro y contras de esta idea o pues que me arrogen su opinion.....
> 
> Gracias muchachos, que esten muy bien........



Hola Oliver, bienvenido al foro. Hay que empezar sabiendo que los transformadores están calculados para una cierta frecuencia de trabajo, si lo utilizás con señales de audio, con la amplificadora banda de frecuencias que maneja, ya no sería más 1 a 1, sino que sería cualquier cosa su comportamiento. También habría que ver el nucleo de hierro cómo se comporta y cuántas pérdidas daría...

Saludos


----------



## Oliver Musique (Nov 28, 2008)

ops: Oye si, tienes toda la razon.........
 sera que me sugieres algo para curar esa estatica? (Algo aparte del diseño original)  

Gracias....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 28, 2008)

Solo es cuestión de usar el buscador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/eliminacion-ruidos-fuentes-amplificadores-16267/

Saludos.


----------



## wilmer (Jun 27, 2009)

hola soy wilmer cardenas de colombia la verdad soy nuevo en este foro mi pregunta es si el tda 2050 cuenta potenia daria con una fuente de +-15 AC con 2.2 amperios pero si le coloco 5 amperios funciona bien 
gracias


----------



## luicho92 (Sep 8, 2009)

como se los puentea a los tda2050??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2009)

Igual que a los TDA2030 y 2040.


----------



## luicho92 (Sep 8, 2009)

pasame el circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2009)

Está en la hoja de datos del TDA2040.


----------



## maxdrums (Oct 5, 2009)

hatdephurba dijo:


> Si, le puse disipador de calor. Aun asi sin meterle señal de audio, calienta igual hasta quemarse?????? , toy re perdido todavia, me compre otro par de 2050 pero tengo miedo de volverlos a quemar



puede ser que venga por la realimentacion... fijat que en datasheet dice par aque cirve cada componente... fijate que hay una resistencia de realimentacion y una que va del pin 2 a masa.... a lo mejor viene por ahi...


ami me  paso lo mismo, cuando lei bien, pude solucionarlo!
saludos!


----------



## joseh55 (Oct 14, 2009)

Aca en Venezuela sale muy costoso hacer una fuente con un trasformador y sus demas componentes, por eso para este circuito de tda2050 lo alimento con una fuente conmutada de pc con sus respectivos 12 y -12 que sale mucho mas economica comparada solo con la compra de el el transformador...
Posdata: el amplificador anda de lo mejor.. 

pueden verlo ACA


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 9, 2010)

Ayudenme, arme este amplificador con los TDA 2050 todo bien la salida de un tda suena bien pero la otra suena un rato y luego el parlante se pone tiezo, osea como si le pasara corriente y tiende a salirse y me toca aparagarlo y solo usar una salida, que puede ser ayudenme en serio, desde ya gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Este es el amplificador del que habla: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...amplificador-30w-tda-2030-a-31298/#post253774

Moví tu post a Reparaciones, acá es donde va 

Un consejo: Ponete en contacto con la gente de constryasuvideorockola.com como primera movida. Ellos conocen sus esquemas mejor que cualquier otra persona.

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> Ayudenme, arme este amplificador con los TDA 2050 . . .



DavidFelipe, yo le aconsejo que descargue el datasheet del TDA2050, en el encontrara el circuito electrico que recomienda el fabricante del TDA, asi podra solucionar el problema que tiene. Recuerde: siempre que realice un projecto, asesorece primero del datasheet. No crea eso de cambie este TDAxxxx por el TDAxxyy, tal vez los numeros parecen iguales, el interior del chip no lo es.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 10, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta, ya rectifique y el circuito electrico esta bien, el primer tda2050 funciona bien y el otro ya comprobé, que en ligar de sonido manda corriente normal continua, es decir hace girar un motor, que puede ser, el pin de output y todo esta bien estara dañado el integrado ya que no hace variar la onda para producir el sonido, ayudenme en este caso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

¿No serán falsos?
¿No se te habrá cortado un impreso y recibe *solo una* de las tensiones cuando se calienta y se curva?
¿Probaste ya de reemplazar ese integrado?

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 10, 2010)

Verifique la continuidad de las pistas con un ohmetro, a simple vista puede ser engañoso.
Cuales son las caracteristicas de la fuente del amplificador?; Utiliza una fuente sencilla o simetrica?. Un adaptador de 12V/1A no es suficiente para los dos integrados.



			
				DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> . . . y el otro ya comprobé, que en ligar de sonido manda corriente normal continua, es decir hace girar un motor . . .



Es muy probable que la salida tenga cortocircuito, tendra que reemplazarlo.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, ya di solucion al problema y pues sabia que el circuito estaba bien el problema era el integrado, pues variaba la onda pero despues la mandaba continua(estaba dañado lo reemplace y suena de maravilla, pero tengo una duda, lo estoy alimentando con un adaptador de 12V AC max cuanto puedo darle de corriente segun datasheet max es 22 V, no se sobrecalentaran pues me parece que suena duro para 12v en fin miren como me quedo, eso si lo hice a punta de cable jejeje


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 10, 2010)

En el datasheet anterior, encuentra la curva de *Po* vs *Vs*. Con esta grafica puede calcular la corriente aproximada, que necesita un TDA2050 a 12V.

Ver el archivo adjunto 39331

Lo siguiente que tiene que aprender, es a realizar las placas impresas con marcador indeleble.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 13, 2010)

Jejeje si ya se hacer los impresos en la tabla de baquelita pero esa vez, no tenia ácido perclórico  muchas gracias, y una ultima pregunta, se oye un pequeño ruido en uno de las salidas, es infimo pero molesto a bajo volumen y este se quita cuando subo el pot un poco menos del maximo, q*UE* puede ser, ya revisé las resistencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2010)

Puede ser el armado DIY .

Ponele micas y bujes a los disipadores y dales masa aparte.

Ponele gabinete metálico.

Girá el transformador


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 13, 2010)

ahhh gracias lo intentaré, la verdad los tda estan puestos directos al disipador sin aislante, debe ser por eso y de casualidad DOSMETROS, no sabes como armarme un adaptador de 18V AC? para el mismo ampli, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2010)

El TDA2050 funciona con +/-25 Vdc MÁXIMO , así que necesitás un transformador de 17 + 17 o quizás de 15 + 15 para no exigirlo tanto y de un mínimo de 6 Amperes.

Saludos !


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 14, 2010)

Actualmente lo tengo trabajando con un adaptador que encontre en mis cosas que dice lo siguiente Salida: 12VAC 1.2 Amperios, es muy poco verdad, con el adecuado se doblaria la potencia?


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> . . . Salida: 12VAC 1.2 Amperios, es muy poco verdad . . .



Si es muy poco para dos amplificadores. Tiene que usar entre 2A y 2.5A



			
				DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> . . . con el adecuado se doblaria la potencia?



Nada de eso ocurriria, el amplificador funcionaria en las condiciones recomendas por el fabricante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Se doblará si es que ahora solo puede entregar la mitad de lo que dice el datasheet 

Sonará mejor porque recortará menos a alto volumen 

Saludos !


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 14, 2010)

Dosmetros gracias por tu actividad en mis dudas , necesito un transformador de 8 amperios a 18V no es para este ampli es para uno de 300 pero averigue y puede llegar a ser caro, hay akguna manera de hacelo es decir en base a otro transformador? o algo que se pueda hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Una de las soluciones es que trabajes horas extras. 

Otra es que te hagas cartonero ciruja (los que juntan cosas con los carritos) 

Otra es conseguirte algún transformador grande y rebobinarle el secundario. 

Los de microondas muy viejos podrian servir , los de los nuevos medio que no , ya que se recalientan conectados aún sin carga. Si conseguís uno , los pasos son primero conectarlo solo y verificar que no se recaliente solo (sin carga) , si no lo hace podés continuar , si se recalienta podés probar de agregarle unas 20 espiras al primario y volver a probar. De todas maneras lo tomarás como de 300 o 400 watts y no 800 o 1000.

Fijate que hay varias fuentes conmutadas aquí que se pueden construir con partes recicladas de alguna fuente de PC o fijate el post de reformar dichas fuentes.

Saludos !


----------



## DavidFelipe (Sep 14, 2010)

amigo dosmetros, mira el ultimo mensaje que deje aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/transformador-5899/#post360488 y dime si es posible o el tranformador esta errado


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 18, 2010)

buano yo soy de venezuela y mi ampli me costo 26Bs.f que es lo que valen 2 refrescos de 2litros y les cuento que tiene muy buen sonido sin distorcion y suena muy fuerte solo con una sola corneta con las dos se escucha hasta afuera!!  y lo estoy alimentando con una fuente comprada de 5amp que si es un poco cara pero me evite el armado de la fuente!!  pero definitivamente les recomiendo que usen el tda2050


----------



## luchomario (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos tengo un graaandiissssimo problema, he intentado por todos los metos con todos los esquemas hacer funcionar el TDA2050, pero no puedo creer mi fracaso lo he hecho con la fuente partido con la fuente simple y nada solo ruidios molestos y amplificacion pero con mucho ruido nada descentemente, como para poder avanzar al diseño de la placa y tengo una duda con los integrados seran falsos?? aca les subo una foto para aquel que conosca. No puedo creer que no pueda armar el circuito del data re sensillo y nada he hecho un monton de fuentes pensando que el risado de lafuente pudiese ser el proble y nada no lo entiendo muy , pero muy frustrante.. eso alguien con alguna palabra de aliento que haya pasado por esta etapa jajaj a me ayudaria mucho 
eso saludos


----------



## hsen (Feb 10, 2011)

hatdephurba dijo:


> Hola, ante todo saludos a todos  , ahora les comento mi fracaso para arrancar.
> 
> He logrado hacer la fuente partida a partir de este esquema
> 
> ...


 Hola, hatdephurba:Bastante tarde la respuesta pero creo que nadie mencionó una posible oscilación en el circuito, y esto es muy común si los retornos no están bien cuidados.Lo más importante sería hacer la PCB como lo la presenta el fabricante, sin modificaciones.Si tienes osciloscopio conecta la punta en la salida para ver que no esté oscilando de lo contrario fabrica una sonda para detectar ca, busca en internet .Otra posible prueba sería cambiar el parlante por una resistencia de 8 o 10 ohmios, de 1 a 5W y sin aplicarle señal en la entrada esta no debe calentar nada, de lo contrario es que el amplificador esta oscilando (teniendo en cuenta que en el pin 4 de salida con respecto a masa (GND) de este intregrado no debe tener tensión en cc, no más de alguna décima de volt).Esos "ruidos y chirridos" que mencionan los colegas son oscilaciones que se forman en el amplificador, pero algunas pueden ser de una frecuencia inaudible y aunque no se escuchen hacen que se queme el integradoOjo con R4/C7 tienen que estar en el circuito, de lo contrario la etapa oscila.Saludos cordiales,
hsen


----------



## Heiliger (Oct 17, 2011)

yo tengo una idea de hacer un amp 2.1 con el tda 2050 con dos en modos simple para dos parlante de vos y brillo y 2 en modo puente para el sudwofer con transformador de 17 + 17 de 8.3 amp bastara?


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 17, 2011)

debe ser un corto los cables a veces no sueldan bien hagalo en pcb


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 17, 2011)

Heiliger dijo:
			
		

> . . . con transformador de 17 + 17 de 8.3 amp bastara?



Arme el circuito rectificador y filtrado; luego mida el voltaje DC y si el voltaje obtenido con ese transformador, no es superior a ±22V: el transformador si sirve, para usar como fuente, del sistema que describe.

.


----------



## Heiliger (Oct 17, 2011)

perdon es 15 + 15

otra cosa para un tda2050 que fuente mínima es recomendable  ?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 17, 2011)

Heiliger dijo:
			
		

> . . . para *un tda2050* que fuente mínima es recomendable?



Yo utilizaria un transformador 15V+15V@2A.

.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 23, 2011)

vaya que rapido he crecido, cuando inicie el post no sabia mas que seguir esquemas , ahora no estoy diciendo que me las se todas, pero si he avanzado sustancialmente gracias a uds compañeros del foro, en cuando este ampli, lo asesiné hace poco , osea lo desmonte y utlice las partes para otro amplificador, con su pcb muy bien terminada y bueno lo unico que me hizo gallo fue perforar los disipadores de pentium II, pero ya casi esta, solo me falta un tda2050 que mañana compraré, les subiré fotos, es un cuarto del anterior en lo que a espacio de baquelita se refiere, y es del doble de potencia  en modo puente, aunque tengo que admitir que el tda que me falta me lo cargue por falta de cuidado en las pruebas de acabado, deje unir las dos salidas, pues estaban en cable suelto


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 26, 2012)

Ola yo tengo el TDA2050 y al encenderlo todo anda bien pero cuando le meto señal, parece que no se exita lo suficiente y empieza a hacer ruidos extraños, el problema es que le tengo que subir mucho para que se enscuche. Tambien empieza como que a apagarse o algo similar el PCB lo hice a base del datasheed y lo he realizado de la manera mas sencilla (sin leds ni otra cosa), simplemete no suena bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

Poné una foto *grande y bien clarita* de los TDA2050 , a ver si no son falsos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2012)

Tenés que ponerle DISIPADOR DE CALOR a los TDA2050!!! Y por lo que se vé en la foro, los TDA están limpios (sin grasa siliconada) lo que me dá la impresión de ....HUMMMMMMM


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tenés que ponerle DISIPADOR DE CALOR a los TDA2050!!! Y por lo que se vé en la foro, los TDA están limpios (sin grasa siliconada) lo que me dá la impresión de ....HUMMMMMMM


 

Menudo detalle  pensé que eran las fotos durante el montaje , y no ya terminado !

Ups . . . .


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 27, 2012)

Retire la placa del disipador para tomarle fotografias, el disipador es lo suficientemente grande. En la foto no se alcanaza a ver los integrados pero tienen impreso lo siguiente: "TDA2050 BAN212 ST SING"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

Pucha , si te pido fotos* grandes y claras de los integrados *, es para ver si no son falsos.* *

Saludos !


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 27, 2012)

No se pueden tomar mas clarassss
es mi unica camara ademas e escrito lo que viene impreso



mira la verdad los he observado mas de cerca y la parte de atras es un poco mas grande que los que busque en google, los acabo de cambiar por los TDA2030 y jala bien, el pcb no es. gracias


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 29, 2012)

OOOOOOOO muchas graciasssss deberas muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron, de echo estoy pensando en hacer el apliicador con transistores enserio muchas pero muchisimas gracias ñ_ñ


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 30, 2012)

Aprovechando tu intervencion mnicolau, tengo el ampli de tda2050 en puente el cual anda perfecto, pero al meterle el 80% o mas de la señal del lap sin preamplificador, pues ya suena muy dur, pero los tda se calientan mucho y no puedo tener el dedo 5 segundos en el, cuando paro la reproduccion se enfria en cosa de 5 o 6 segundos, entiendo que es prque estaba trabajando mucho y deja de trabajar, aun asi cuando se pode caliente el disipador sigue a temperatura ambiente, ya que tiene cooler, me preguntaba si puede ser normal o acosejable dejarlo trabajar a esa temp, o si en realidad el circuito de temperatura sirve, ya que he visto gente que se les queman sin protegerse los integrados, por si las dudas son 101% originales .

Tambien ahi entra el tema de la sensibilidad, quisiera saber cuanta es la sensibilidad en mV con la retroalimentacion estandar, gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola David, por lo que comentás, el disipador no está cumpliendo correctamente su función. Los TDAs están correctamente adheridos al disipador? Asegurate que hagan buen contacto en toda su superficie y utilizá pasta térmica entre el IC y la mica aislante, y también entre la mica y el disipador.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 30, 2012)

estan asi tal cual lo dices pasta - mica - pasta - disipador, eso solo pasa a alto volumen, por eso la inquietud.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 30, 2012)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> estan asi tal cual lo dices pasta - mica - pasta - disipador, eso solo pasa a alto volumen, por eso la inquietud.



Bien, con qué tensión alimentás y cual es la impedancia de la carga?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 30, 2012)

alimento con trafo 14 0 -14 a 3 amperios, entre la pata 3 y 5 tengo 38 v la carga es de 6ohm, aunque pienso que no tiene muchoque ver.


----------



## moises95 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dejo un esquema del tda2050 y me decis si tiene algun error, yo no se si hay algo mal.

Y otra cosa, ¿Cual es la resistencia que determina la ganancia del amplificador? ¿La marron roja roja que sale de la patilla 2? 







http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/amplificadores-audio/imagenes/dibujo-tda2050.png


----------



## miguelus (Mar 25, 2012)

Buenas noches moises95.
Según la Hoja de Datos, la ganancia está definida por el valor de la resistencia que mencionas y por el de la resistencia conectada entre los Pines 2 y 4 (Amarillo, Violeta, Naranja) = 47K en tu caso.

Sal U2


----------



## moises95 (Mar 25, 2012)

Si distorciona porque la ganancia es alta tengo que poner menos ganacia ¿No? De manera que al poner el amplificador a toda voz desde el pc y el potenciometro a reistencia 0,  no cojera tanta potencia como para distorcionar ¿No?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 25, 2012)

Buenos días moises95.
En el montaje que tu propones hay dos resistencias que definen la ganancia.
Una es la “Naranja, Naranja, Marrón” que es de 220ohm.
La otra es la “Amarillo, Violeta, Naranja” que es de 47K
Según es Data Sheet tendrían que ser de de 680ohm y 22k respectivamente.
Esto sería “Azul, Gris, Marrón” para la primera y “Rojo, Rojo, Naranja” para la segunda.
Con los valores que tú propones, la ganancia es muy superior a la que propone el fabricante, quizás esa sea la razón por la que estás teniendo dificultades.
Cambia esas dos resistencias por las que te he comentado, 680ohm y 22K.

Sal U2


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Si distorciona porque la ganancia es alta tengo que poner menos ganacia ¿No? De manera que al poner el amplificador a toda voz desde el pc y el potenciometro a reistencia 0,  no cojera tanta potencia como para distorcionar ¿No?



moises no te atormentes con diseños que ves y no estas seguro de que funcionen, ve a esta pagina ahi esta el datasheet del TDA2050 www.datasheetcatalog.com, y si mal no recuerdo creo que en ese mismo data hay una pagina donde explica los valores de los componentes y que sucede si se varia algun valor de estos.

En ese mismo datasheet esta el circuito de operacion que recomienda ST.


----------



## pablit (Mar 25, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Si distorciona porque la ganancia es alta tengo que poner menos ganacia ¿No? De manera que al poner el amplificador a toda voz desde el pc y el potenciometro a reistencia 0,  no cojera tanta potencia como para distorcionar ¿No?



Estas casi en lo correcto, pero pierdes otras cosas, mi consejo seria poner una resistencia en serie al pote para limitar la señal de audio, o mejor limitar el volumen de tu PC para no sobrepasarte de la potencia con mínima distorsión , aparte el TDA debe tener una ganancia mínima que esta en el mismo datasheet, y con las consecuencias que trae cambiar los valores de los componente como dijo Ferchito.
 Para aprender y conocerlo puedes probar alterar un poco sus valores(para mirar y escuchar que pasa) ,no va a explotar nada, pero ten en cuenta que un componente se compensa con otro.

puedes pasar por aqui y ver un poco de info.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/explicacion-amplificador-tda2050-14583/ y ya que estamos...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Mar 26, 2012)

Entonces haré como el datasheet. Ya encontré la tabla de que funcion tienen los componentes.

Otra cosa, ¿Hay diferencia de hacer el tda2050 con fuente simple o fuente partida? No cambia nada ¿No? Ni potencia, ni consumo...

En 28w vatios ya distorciona un 3% ¿eso se oye? y 32w ya llegara al 10% no se ve


----------



## miguelus (Mar 26, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Entonces haré como el datasheet. Ya encontré la tabla de que funcion tienen los componentes.
> 
> Otra cosa, ¿Hay diferencia de hacer el tda2050 con fuente simple o fuente partida? No cambia nada ¿No? Ni potencia, ni consumo...
> 
> En 28w vatios ya distorciona un 3% ¿eso se oye? y 32w ya llegara al 10% no se ve





Buenos días moises95

La única diferencia entre utilizar fuente única o fuente simétrica es que en el primer caso (fuente única) la salida del Altavoz (Parlante) estará a 1/2 de la tensión de alimentación por lo que tendrás que poner un Condensador Electrolítico en serie con el Altavoz (Parlante) para bloquear la componente continua.
La consecuencia de esto sería, en el peor de los casos y dependiendo del valor del Condensador, una pérdida en el rango de las frecuencias más bajas (Graves) 
Pero esto no debe de preocuparte, si miras esquemas de amplificadores de marca, es una opción totalmente válida.
Hace años que no hago nada con estos CI de Amplificadores y escribo de memoria...
Ahora no tengo a mano el Data Sheet pero seguramente tienes que realizar una masa "Virtual" para referenciar las entradas (+) y  (-) a  potencial de 0voltios, esta tarde cuando llegue a caso miro el Data Sheet y te comento.

Otro tema, una distorsión del 3% con musica variada, no se nota al oído, una cosa muy distinta sería una señal sinusoidal pura de un solo tono, entonces sí que se notaría.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 26, 2012)

La diferencia principal radica en el conexionado del amplificador con la fuente, y se puede apreciar que con fuente dual presenta menor distorsión que con fuente simple.


----------



## moises95 (Mar 26, 2012)

Entonces lo aré con fuente dual, así ni pierdo graves y distorciona menos.

Tengo un trafo sin derivacion central, da igual si hago una fuente dual a partir de un trafo que no tiene deribacion central ¿No?

Lo unico que si el trafo tiene por ejemplo 4A, 50v, se reparte en +25v 2A -25V 2A, 0V ¿No?


----------



## pablit (Mar 27, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Tengo un trafo sin derivacion central, da igual si hago una fuente dual a partir de un trafo que no tiene deribacion central ¿No?




No es lo mismo, se pierde media onda y corriente. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simetrica-fuente-partida-desde-trafo-59997/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-trafo-sin-derivacion-central-12974/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/***

Espero te sean útiles.

saludos


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 27, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Entonces lo aré con fuente dual, así ni pierdo graves y distorciona menos.
> 
> Tengo un trafo sin derivacion central, da igual si hago una fuente dual a partir de un trafo que no tiene deribacion central ¿No?
> 
> Lo unico que si el trafo tiene por ejemplo 4A, 50v, se reparte en +25v 2A -25V 2A, 0V ¿No?



El problema sería que se dobla el ruido de rizado, pero se normaliza si aumentas el filtro. Los voltios y amperios que dices son correctos. Soy novato pero éstos días creo haber aprendido bastante sobre el tema de fuentes.
Yo tengo el problema que me han explotado ya 2 TDA2050, y hay un tercero que dudo de su estado. Iba a comentarlo en mi post, pero leyendo esto creo que está mejor aquí:
Ayer terminé una fuente simétrica variable regulada, y las pruebas con el multímetro han ido bien. Le pongo el voltaje que sea y se mantiene exacto  sin variar ni una décima. Como fallé hace días con los 2 TDA's en estéreo de Mariano Nicolau, decidí ésta vez montar primero un lado del circuito y probar. Y ha funcionado de maravilla, sonaba bien y fuerte. Después de oírlo un rato me pongo a montar el otro, que lo he montado exactamente igual, y aunque en la misma placa lo he probado también individual. Nada más encender ha explotado el TDA y se ha rajado por la mitad, y el capacitor de 100uf de más a la derecha se ha hinchado.
Una vez recuperado del susto... vuelvo a probar el que antes había funcionado bien, y también nada más encender... su respectivo capacitor igual que el anterior ha explotado muy, muy fuerte. He mirado y no estaba, y a los dos segundos ha caído sobre mí "nevando" en forma de pelusilla. A simple vista el TDA está entero, pero no me espero nada bueno.
Siento la extensión del mensaje. Hasta dentro de un rato no puedo subir fotos, pero cuando pueda las pondré para saber su opinión.


----------



## moises95 (Mar 27, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> El problema sería que se dobla el ruido de rizado, pero se normaliza si aumentas el filtro. Los voltios y amperios que dices son correctos. Soy novato pero éstos días creo haber aprendido bastante sobre el tema de fuentes.
> Yo tengo el problema que me han explotado ya 2 TDA2050, y hay un tercero que dudo de su estado. Iba a comentarlo en mi post, pero leyendo esto creo que está mejor aquí:
> Ayer terminé una fuente simétrica variable regulada, y las pruebas con el multímetro han ido bien. Le pongo el voltaje que sea y se mantiene exacto  sin variar ni una décima. Como fallé hace días con los 2 TDA's en estéreo de Mariano Nicolau, decidí ésta vez montar primero un lado del circuito y probar. Y ha funcionado de maravilla, sonaba bien y fuerte. Después de oírlo un rato me pongo a montar el otro, que lo he montado exactamente igual, y aunque en la misma placa lo he probado también individual. Nada más encender ha explotado el TDA y se ha rajado por la mitad, y el capacitor de 100uf de más a la derecha se ha hinchado.
> Una vez recuperado del susto... vuelvo a probar el que antes había funcionado bien, y también nada más encender... su respectivo capacitor igual que el anterior ha explotado muy, muy fuerte. He mirado y no estaba, y a los dos segundos ha caído sobre mí "nevando" en forma de pelusilla. A simple vista el TDA está entero, pero no me espero nada bueno.
> Siento la extensión del mensaje. Hasta dentro de un rato no puedo subir fotos, pero cuando pueda las pondré para saber su opinión.




Pero esas explociones porque han sido ¿La fuente de alimentacion, algo mal colocado?. Como pudo ser que un tda2050 que funcionaba explotase al encenderlo de nuevo 

A mi me explotó uno de 12w hifi tambien de volage± y 0V. No me funcionaba entonces pensé que conecté mal la alimentacion, pues empece a toquetar las conexiones de alimentacion y ¡rebienta!  , salió un trozo de TDA con tal fuerz que quedo pegado en la chapa que lo cubría para agarrarlo al disipdor, lo bueno es que no me estallaron lso condensdores y que no salio hacia arirba el trozo de TDA, con el 2050 tendré cuidado por si rebienta, seguro que lio algo con la alimentacion y sale todo por los aires  .

¿Poner capacitores de voltaje sobrdo evita que revienten en un cortocircuito? o ¿Revientan igualmente sea el voltaje que sea?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 27, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Pero esas explociones porque han sido ¿La fuente de alimentacion, algo mal colocado?. Como pudo ser que un tda2050 que funcionaba explotase al encenderlo de nuevo
> 
> A mi me explotó uno de 12w hifi tambien de volage± y 0V. No me funcionaba entonces pensé que conecté mal la alimentacion, pues empece a toquetar las conexiones de alimentacion y ¡rebienta!  , salió un trozo de TDA con tal fuerz que quedo pegado en la chapa que lo cubría para agarrarlo al disipdor, lo bueno es que no me estallaron lso condensdores y que no salio hacia arirba el trozo de TDA, con el 2050 tendré cuidado por si rebienta, seguro que lio algo con la alimentacion y sale todo por los aires  .
> 
> ¿Poner capacitores de voltaje sobrdo evita que revienten en un cortocircuito? o ¿Revientan igualmente sea el voltaje que sea?



De la fuente no creo porque los valores que da con el multímetro dan que confiar.
Claro está que estoy haciendo algo mal o a lo mejor el día no ha salido bueno...
Se me olvidó decir que cuando todo ésto sucedió, la fuente estaba entregando ±20Vcd, quiero decir que por exceso de tensión no fue. El primer capacitor era 100uf 25V, pero el otro eran 100uf 35V. He comprado de 63V, pero ya no tenían TDA2050 (se los voy gastando yo). 
Estoy pagando la "novatada", pero voy a seguir intentando hasta que quiera arrancar el artilugio.
Tengo dos TDA2030, pero para éstos voy a hacer otra cosa distinta.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 27, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> De la fuente no creo porque los valores que da con el multímetro dan que confiar.
> Claro está que estoy haciendo algo mal o a lo mejor el día no ha salido bueno...
> Se me olvidó decir que cuando todo ésto sucedió, la fuente estaba entregando ±20Vcd, quiero decir que por exceso de tensión no fue. El primer capacitor era 100uf 25V, pero el otro eran 100uf 35V. He comprado de 63V, pero ya no tenían TDA2050 (se los voy gastando yo).
> Estoy pagando la "novatada", pero voy a seguir intentando hasta que quiera arrancar el artilugio.
> Tengo dos TDA2030, pero para éstos voy a hacer otra cosa distinta.



Cuando los condensadores Electrolíticos explotan de forma tan violenta suele ser por que se ha invertido la polaridad.
Revisa que los tienes correctamente conectados.

Sal U2


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 27, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Cuando los condensadores Electrolíticos explotan de forma tan violenta suele ser por que se ha invertido la polaridad.
> Revisa que los tienes correctamente conectados.
> 
> Sal U2



Ok, vuelvo a comprobarlo... pero yo veo todo bien. Pongo foto. El que voló por los aires era de 35V en el lado izquierdo, y el de la derecha casi no se aprecia pero está hinchado, era de 25v (estamos hablando que son ambos de 100uf). Y el TDA de la derecha partido.
¿Hay alguna manera de averiguar en qué estado se encuentra el TDA izquierdo?


----------



## moises95 (Mar 27, 2012)

¿Como sabes que el tda2050 usa resistencia de 1w o mas?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 27, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Como sabes que el tda2050 usa resistencia de 1w o mas?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/estereo-tda2003-solo-potenciometro-69794/index3.html
El PCB del mensaje 48 muestra un tamaño considerable, y creí que sería la oportuna. 
¿Está mal?


----------



## moises95 (Mar 27, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/estereo-tda2003-solo-potenciometro-69794/index3.html
> El PCB del mensaje 48 muestra un tamaño considerable, y creí que sería la oportuna.
> ¿Está mal?



Ah vale, te te has fijado en el PCB para saber los watts que puede tener la resistencia, yo creía que lo hacias de otra forma. 

Pero ahora viene el problema, en el PCB del datasheet las resistencias son identicas, ahora como se yo cual es de 1w y cual de 1/2w


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 27, 2012)

Lo que sí que tenía que haber sido la resistencia de 4.7Ω (Amarillo, Morado, Oro, Oro) de 1W.
¿Puede ser que haya pasado por eso?


----------



## moises95 (Mar 28, 2012)

¿Que diferencias hay del tda2050*H* y el Tda2050*V* ?   La "h" y la "v"

Yo no veo diferencia, solo pone ordening number que es numero de ordenamiento o algo así, pero no lo entiendo.


----------



## moises95 (Mar 31, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/estereo-tda2003-solo-potenciometro-69794/index3.html
> El PCB del mensaje 48 muestra un tamaño considerable, y creí que sería la oportuna.
> ¿Está mal?



Dime cual es la la resistencia de 1W 22K  en el esquema del datasheet (R1, R2...) En el PCB ese no lo entiendo. En el esquema del del datasheet las unicas resistencias de 22k son la de la entrada de audio a Ground y la de la Ganancia del TDA.

¿Entonces cual es?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 11, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Dime cual es la la resistencia de 1W 22K  en el esquema del datasheet (R1, R2...) En el PCB ese no lo entiendo. En el esquema del del datasheet las unicas resistencias de 22k son la de la entrada de audio a Ground y la de la Ganancia del TDA.
> 
> ¿Entonces cual es?



Perdona por no responder hasta ahora. 
No aparecen los vatios de las resistencias, cierto, pero por el tamaño de ellas parece que sean todas de medio para abajo. Tampoco busques el mismo componente en el PCB del Datasheet, porque son circuitos distintos.
No te puedo decir cuál poner, ya que estoy en mis inicios, pero si sigues atascado con el tema te aconsejo el circuito de Mariano Nicolau 
www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-bridge-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/ 
Aparecen claros todos los valores, muchas preguntas y aclaraciones.
Yo supongo que serán de 1/4 de vatio, pero por curiosidad... ¿alguien podría aclarar ésta duda?
Un saludo.


----------



## rau (Abr 17, 2012)

probaste si  los diodos rectificadores estan sanos? a mi la unica ves que me estallo un condensador fue cuando trate de armar un triplicador de voltaje, y al colocar un diodo alreves por equivocacion, el voltaje en el condensador ( era de 35v) aumento asta alcansar un valor de unos 60v, lo que iso que explorara. es horrible el  olor que largan esos condensadores electroliticos al reventarse jej, ademas del susto que te pega el ruido.

saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Que diferencias hay del tda2050*H* y el Tda2050*V* ?   La "h" y la "v"
> 
> Yo no veo diferencia, solo pone ordening number que es numero de ordenamiento o algo así, pero no lo entiendo.



Cuando se solicita este tipo de integrado las letras H y V hacen referencia a la disposición de los pines del integrado, el tipo V los tiene como comunmente los conocemos, con los pines hacia abajo, el tipo H los tiene formando un angulo de 90 grados con respecto al tab.


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 4, 2012)

hola, yo tengo un problema con el ciercuito, es que las frecuencias altas suenan pero muy bajo, casi inaudible y son tapadas por las bajas.


----------



## pasaflo (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola ami*g*os*, *tengo un problema con el tda 2050 y es cuando lo pongo *a *alto v*o*lumen se distor*s*iona el. s*o*nido*, * sera *por*q*ue * *l*a fuente es de 21+21*_*o q*ue* puede estar pasando*.*

*S*aludos


----------



## Pablo LB (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola paisano, el problema puede ser que la fuente no brinda la corriente suficiente, fíjate si el voltaje baja cuando el amplificador funciona a todo volumen. Otro motivo puede ser que la señal de entrada es demasiado alto, entonces el amplificador está recortando la señal produciendo distorsión.

Saludos.


----------



## carlos zamora (Jul 8, 2014)

o le haya conectado un parlante de 4 ohms.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2014)

O le quiera sacar mas potencia que la que puede dar el pobre chip y lo esté saturando...


----------



## carlos zamora (Ago 21, 2014)

o la fuente se queda sin la suficiente corriente para suministrarle a alto volúmen


----------



## mekatro (Feb 20, 2016)

Arme el circuito que indica la hoja de datos en una protoboard, pero sonaba con muy bajo volumen, así  que disminuí el valor de la resistencia de feedback que va de los pines 4 a 2 y aumento el volumen. Probe con diferentes integrados 2050 que tenia y pasa lo mismo. Los CI's son marca ST.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2016)

mekatro dijo:


> Arme el circuito que indica la hoja de datos en una protoboard, pero sonaba con muy bajo volumen, así  que disminuí el valor de la resistencia de feedback que va de los pines 4 a 2 y aumento el volumen. Probe con diferentes integrados 2050 que tenia y pasa lo mismo. Los CI's son marca ST.



Y ¿ Cual es la pregunta ?


----------



## mekatro (Feb 25, 2016)

mekatro dijo:


> Arme el circuito que indica la hoja de datos en una protoboard, pero sonaba con muy bajo volumen, así  que disminuí el valor de la resistencia de feedback que va de los pines 4 a 2 y aumento el volumen. Probe con diferentes integrados 2050 que tenia y pasa lo mismo. Los CI's son marca ST.



¿A que se debe que la retroalimentación este funcionando de manera contraria a lo que indica el fabricante? Recientemente me paso lo mismo con el LM1875

el tda2050 es de ST Microelectronics
el lm1875 es de National Semiconductor

ambos comprados en ag electronica


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2016)

¿ No habrás confundido la resistencia R2 con R3 en el esquema del TDA2050 ?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ago 26, 2019)

Yo tengo el mismo problema,  mido la pata 3 y 5 y me da 40 volt y esta todo de fabrica y no consigo ningún esquemático para ver,  el tráfo original que trae es de 16+16


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2019)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Yo tengo el mismo problema,  mido la pata 3 y 5 y me da 40 volt y esta todo de fabrica y no consigo ningún esquemático para ver,  el tráfo original que trae es de 16+16


Esquemático ¿ De que cosa ?
Si estas hablando del circuito de un *TDA2050*, el Foro está "Plagado" de esquemas


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ago 26, 2019)

Tengo un amplificador decoud Rs-20 que tiene que sumba el parlante,  cambie el parlante y hace lo mismo, usa tda2050,  puede ser que a la pata 3 y 5 le lleguen 40 volt?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2019)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Tengo un amplificador decoud Rs-20 que tiene que sumba el parlante,  cambie el parlante y hace lo mismo, usa tda2050,  puede ser que a la pata 3 y 5 le lleguen 40 volt?


¿ Miraste el datasheet ?
¿ Como estás midiendo los 40V ?
Según lo que comentaste tu transformador es de 16-0-16Vca que rectificados serían *±22Vcc*


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ago 26, 2019)

Algo mal estoy haciendo!  Mido la salida del puente de diodos y me da 40 volt,  transformador 16+16 punto medio,  eso me confunde!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . .
> ¿ Como estás midiendo los 40V ?
> Según lo que comentaste tu transformador es de 16-0-16Vca que rectificados serían *±22Vcc*


Como te aclare aquí de tu transformador se consiguen *±22Vcc *(Respecto de GND) o 44 V totales, así que NO estás demasiado lejos.
Pero sigues sin responder *¿ Como estás midiendo los 40 Vcc ?*


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ago 27, 2019)

te subos las fotos de como mido la palca del amplificador decoud rs-26


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2019)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> te subos las fotos de como mido la palca del amplificador decoud rs-26


¿ No era mas fácil escribir: ? _"Mido colocando una punta de mi multímetro en la pata xx del integrado y la otra en el punto zz"  _
Estás midiendo entre extremos de la fuente y lo que mides es *correcto *como ya te aclare. 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Como te aclare aquí de tu transformador se consiguen *±22Vcc *(Respecto de GND) o 44 V totales, así que NO estás demasiado lejos. . . . .



Sin *NADA *conectado al amplificador: ¿ Hay zumbido ?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ago 27, 2019)

Si el amplificador en vacío sumba como si estuviera en corto algo,  cambie el parlante y hace lo mismo,  voy a cambiar los integrados y ver que pasa!


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 28, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Si el amplificador en vacío sumba como si estuviera en corto algo,  cambie el parlante y hace lo mismo,  voy a cambiar los integrados y ver que pasa!


Hola, no sé si aun está pendiente la reparación. ¿El rudido que hace es un MMMM importante?
De ser así, medí las patas 4 y 5 del integrado de 5 patas, el que está en el disipador.
Es muy probable que estén en corto.
En lo que pueda ayudo.


----------

